# Should I or Shouldn't I



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My neighbors dog had a litter of 7 pups 3 weeks ago, she is a mixed breed medium in size with lab in her the dad is an english pointer..purebred...I think thats the breed..he's a pointing bird dog.LOL Well I pretty much decided to get a pup a little female that is marked like the dad...patched with brown and tan on a white body. Anyhow...hubby kept saying no I have enough animals, well lets just say that I can afford to care for 3 cats an old cocker...13 years so he is going to be leaving me soon, and a beagle mix I rescued 3 months ago. as well as 6 mini goats. I have buried 3 dogs in the last 4 years..the first was a "rescue" Daisy Mae ,that got hit by the township truck....she never left the driveway..she stopped at the end and the driver was too far over to let a car pass...the second was my Pete...old age got him and then my Brandy Lee...border collie that decided to "herd" the school bus. All of these that I've lost were very loved and cared for and I do miss them all....this pup, if not placed in a home will end up at the shelter with her 4 brothers and 2 sisters. 

What would you do? I am not wanting her because she has a pudgy cute little face, I'm thinking of the day I have to dig a hole for my old Max and the fact that she would go to the shelter.,..which does euthanise if not adopted. Would you take in a pup even though theres already 2 and 3 cats?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If it were me I'd probably go for it. Knowing that I'll loose my doggie would be enough to bring in a puppy, but I'd also want to completely ensure my senior pup doesn't get stressed or unhappy with a puppy. That happens too often.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm probably not the person to ask (2 dogs, 8 rescue cats and 5 dwarf goats), but I would agree with Ashley - go for it after you consider what your older dog needs. We were going to adopt another pup this summer but our Daisy (also a "pointing bird dog" - a Gordon Setter who acts as the herd queen) got very sick and she is over 10 YO. She's doing better now that we have her on steroids and the weather has cooled off - downright cold the last few days. Now that she's stable, we're back to looking for a pup in the next few months. Life, ya know - it's all about the balance thing. I'd take the pup.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really odd that Max has never shown any signs of being "bothered" by any new critter. He was happy with the others that have come and gone and now he and Jack are pals when I'm not around, the only thing that ever got Max going was my hubby....he is VERY jealous of him! Wierd because Max was never a "lap dog"...it's like he tolerates me as if I'm another critter but when hubby gets to close to me he goes nuts...jumping around and barking. Who knows the old guy may be around for a few more years, he is "Max". Plays ball, chases a cat or two and barks like crazy when my goats get too close while he's near me. I honestly don't think it would stress him too much, annoy him maybe but not stress. The only thing that shows that he is 13 years old is some gray on his nose and he's deaf and has a few fatty tumors that make him look lopsided....but when you see him play with Jack or the cats he's like a puppy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are asking the wrong people if you want them to tell you nope don't do it! HEHE

"what is one more?" that is my moto


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I pretty much decided on getting her.....hubby just didn't have the heart to say no once I told the lady I wanted her....besides, he knows when he's been beat!! How do ya think I managed to get Binky and Chief?? LOL! Now to find a fitting name.....don't really want to decide until she grows a bit more...she's a cutie though...as I was holding her she was sucking my finger then gave a little baby growl....sooo cute!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yipee!!! Give the hubby one great big hug and thanks.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I want piccies! She sounds ADORABLE!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good point Chelsey ---


PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Will definately get some pics....hoping to tomorrow. Besides if I can get a pic or 2 I can make a flyer and take it to work with me and hope that a co-worker decides they need a fat puppy for Christmas..I hope.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea! I hope all the puppies find a good home. It is hard to know who likes them just for being cute and who will give a lasting home. But it is worth a shot especially with their other option looming ahead of them.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great idea Liz. 

I can't wait for PICTURES lol


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yep this is the wrong place if you are looking for people to say no. i took my 8 yr old aussie to the vet to have a tunor removed. then when i took him back to get his stitches out they had a little yellow kitten they were looking for a home for. he had been nuetured & all his shots & was free. well of course he now lives here with us in the house. i have had so much fun with him & just love him to death.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can care for her and have the time to train her, then I say go for it!!! 

Perhaps you could help the owner's place the other pups too, before they have to give them up to the shelter, too???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres the piccies as promised...a day late but heres Katy!!! Her dad IS an English Pointer...moms a heinz57.


















Here she is with 2 of her brothers








I should be able to bring her home on the 17th of December....She'll be 6 weeks old then and hopefully once I get the flyer printed her siblings will also find good homes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she is a cutie and her brothers ---- OH SO CUTE as well


----------

